# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Cumpleaños pasado y futuros

## Luján

Hola a todos!

Se nos ha pasado el cumpleaños de un peso pesado del foro: *FEDE* el viernes día 4.

Y para que no se nos pase el siguiente, el viernes 11 cumple *maria fresnedas*


Felicidades a los dos.

----------


## REEGE

He visto el gran error que hemos tenido con Fede... Jope, como me fastidia no habernos acordado de felicitarle...
Y encima el hombre está que no para!!! Bueno, más vale tarde que nunca... Muchas felicidades y espero que regreses pronto que te está esperando tu querido QUE SERÁ?
Y a mi señora... decirle si hoy ve el foro, que el viernes nos vemos y la felicito en persona!!
Un abrazo a los dos.

----------


## sergi1907

Pues no tenemos perdón :Frown: 

Felicidades Fede :Smile:  Tu que siempres te acuerdas de todos nosotros, y a nosotros se nos olvida.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Ha sido un olvido imperdonable, Felicidades Fede,  aunque sea con retraso. 
Maria,  Felicidades tambien.
Un abrazo para los dos y a por otro cumple  :Smile: , de ese no nos olvidaremos.

----------


## perdiguera

Desde que conocí a FEDE en persona me ha felicitado y yo, desagradecido de mí, nunca.
Por ésta vez y aunque sea con retraso, aunque dicen que todos los aniversarios tienen octava y los santos novena, mi más sincera felicitación, FEDE.
Y deja algo de curro para los demás, tío.
En lo que respecta a María, mi más sincera felicitación para mañana. Que pases un feliz día en compañía de los tuyos.
Un abrazo a los dos.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Perdonarme con respecto a los cumpleaños pero a mí se me pasa hasta el mio, en mi familia no hay tradición de recordarlo no se porque, pero es así.
De todas manera Felicidades y espero que cumpláis muchos más.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Me gustaría especialmente Felicitar por su cumpleaños a María Fresnedas, aunque no quede mucho día, espero que lo haya pasado bien y lo termine igual, este 11-11-11.

Felicidades y que cumplas muchos mas.

Un saludo foreros y foreras.

----------


## embalses al 100%

Somos de lo que no hay...
Mira que pasarsenos el cumpleaños del gran FEDE, con todo lo que hace por y con nosotros, lo bien que se portó en la KDD...
Felicidades FEDE!!!

----------


## ceheginero joven

Es verdad, también olvidé a FEDE. Muchas felicidades a ti también, y como le dije a María, espero que pasaras un buen día.

Un saludo y cumple muchos mas y sigue con tus excelentes reportajes.

----------


## sergi1907

Muchas felicidades María :Smile: 

Espero que hayas pasado un gran día y que Reege se haya portado bien con el regalo :Big Grin: 

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## Luján

María no creo que nos responda hoy. Lo estará celebrando con Reege.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Joer... ya nos vale no habernos acordado del cumpleaños de FEDE, yo creo que no nos hemos percatado ninguno  :Frown:  Bueno, pues aunque sea con mucho retraso, muchas felicidades FEDE, espero que pasaras un buen día en compañía de familiares y amigos  :Smile: 

También, cómo no, muchas felicidades para María Fresnedas. Espero que REEGE se haya estirado con el regalito... ya nos contarás, jeje.

Un abrazo para los dos  :Smile: 




> María no creo que nos responda hoy. Lo estará celebrando con Reege.


Y más siendo hoy viernes  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## FEDE

Hola a todos  :Smile: 

Muchas gracias amigos por vuestra felicitación, siempre digo que lo más bueno de cumplir años es que ya estoy más cerca de la jubilación  :Big Grin: .
Aunque ayer ya le dí por telefono las felicidades a María Fresnedas, también quiero hacerlo desde aquí, muchas felicidades María, espero que ayer tuvieras un buen día y REEGE se haya estirado y te haya sorprendido con algún detalle.

Saludos  :Smile:

----------


## maria fresnedas

Muchisimas gracias por la felicitación. A mi también me queda otro añito menos para jubilarme, como bien dice Fede. El día genial con mi Reege que nos fuimos de cena a Valdepeñas y un buen regalo y lo dicho gracias a todos por vuestras palabras. Seguir haciendo éste foro más grande y ponernos muchas fotos que me encantan. Saludos.

----------

